# Strange brake problem after offroading



## allroadnbrakes (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this.. I was off road on a fairly rocky road and during the drive I could hear the abs buzz and the pedal got spongy as in no brakes unless I pump it several times. 

I suspect air got in the system, but despite bleeding the system and the abs I still have no brakes. 


The car was at its highest setting (4), so I am curious if anyone has experienced brake failure after giving the allroad a good streetch :screwy: Anything else I should look at?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

It might be your controller but not sure. you should ask around on some of the other forums. A lot of people are on Audi World and AudiZine


----------

